# Lenco trim tab problem



## jeremy5780 (May 12, 2014)

I have lenco trim tabs with the led control panel that is suppose to light up along the sides of the up and down buttons to show what angle the trim tabs are at. Well my leds are not working. The tabs work fine and the up and down buttons are working great, as a matter of fact I just replaced the control pad because the old one was doing the same thing, and I thought it was a bad control pad. Anyone have the same issue? or have an idea what it could be?


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I've dealt with Lenco a few times and their customer service is top notch to say the least. I would contact them and see what they have to offer. It personally sounds like a control box issue. Here's a article where it explains it a little better. Hope this helps...

http://www.thehulltruth.com/marine-electronics-forum/349605-lenco-trim-tab-control-module.html#b


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

You also need a new control box to correspond with the new LED switches. If I'm not mistaken, both the old and new updated boxes have the same wiring so making the switch should not be a problem..


----------

